# SPS Transistorausgang Relais schalten



## chrisi01 (9 Dezember 2011)

hi

gibt es irgendwas zu beachten wenn ich an einer SPS mit Transistorausgang ein 24V Relais schalten will in sachen Löschdiode o.ä.? Oder kann ich einfach den Ausgang auf A1 legen und auf A2 den Minus vom Netzteil?

Es handelt sich um eine S7-222 mit EM223 jeweils Transistorausgänge. Das Relais schaltet später Magnetventile bzw. Motorschütze.

mfg

Chris


----------



## thomass5 (9 Dezember 2011)

Bei Induktiven Lasten (hier Relaisspule) bin ich grundsätzlich für eine entsprechende Schutzbeschaltung. Ich möchte jetzt nicht darauf Wetten, aber Big S gibt das glaube ich auch in den HB so vor.

Thomas


----------



## Deltal (10 Dezember 2011)

Selbst wenn die Ausgänge gegen die Induktionsspannung geschützt sind (müsste man mal im Datenblatt nachsehen), wirkt die Leitung zwischen Relais und DO Karte wie eine Antenne und man "fängt" sich tolle Störungen ein. Deswegen immer direkt am Schütz/Relais die Induktion löschen.


----------



## chrisi01 (10 Dezember 2011)

Hi

also Schutzdiode schon sinnvoll? Gibt es da kleine 24V Relais die eine Schutzdiode integriert (im Sockel) haben? Hab nicht sonderlich viel Platz also am besten schöne kleine  Sie müssen nur 24V max 1A Schaltleistung haben.

mfg

Chris


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

von Finder z. B. gibt´s Relaissockel, da kann man eine Schutzdiode inkl. LED zusätzlich auf den Sockel stecken.

Sowas gibt´s aber sicherlich von vielen anderen Herstellern auch.


MfG


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2011)

chrisi01 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also Schutzdiode schon sinnvoll? Gibt es da kleine 24V Relais die eine Schutzdiode integriert (im Sockel) haben? Hab nicht sonderlich viel Platz also am besten schöne kleine  Sie müssen nur 24V max 1A Schaltleistung haben.



Finder Serie 38
Phoenix PLC-Serie


----------



## Morilas (17 Oktober 2012)

Wo bekommt man denn die Finder Serie 38 am besten her? Ich habe schon herum gesucht aber bin nicht fündig geworden, ein bisschen Hilfe wär nett  Ich bin langsam schon verzweifelt. Ich würde jedenfalls keine online Sportwette bei mybet darauf wetten dass ich in den nächsten Wochen da noch was finde, dabei grase ich schon alle 2nd hand Börsen ab, die ich so kenne. Ich brauche wohl etwas Insiderwissen um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2012)

Also Sonepar hätte von der Standard 24V DC Variante gegenwärtig > 1000 Stück auf Lager. 
38.51.7.024.0050


----------

